# Homemade Stick/Pin Anchor?



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

On site I've seen golf club handles, broom sticks,
portions of push poles, ski poles, fiberglass rebar,
garden stakes, wood dowels, old fishing poles,
aluminum tubing, as well as the commercially made products.
See what else you can find, add to the possibilities.

http://picasaweb.google.com/bdefalco/SkiPoleAnchor


----------



## david_kohler (Jun 29, 2009)

The best one I've seen is made from a flag pole for golfing by bassboy over on the gheenoe site.


----------



## Salty_South (Feb 25, 2009)

Mine was a bamboo stake, and it was great!


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I tried the garden sticks, the small pool poles, and a tool handle. After each of them failed I purchased a c-stick, for $55 it was well worth it!


----------



## Mike_Poczik (Jan 24, 2010)

5/8" X 8' galvanized ground rod from Home Depot works great


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

not to be negative here but after i did the math on what it was going to take in terms of gas, time, and the actual cost of the parts and peices i needed i quickly came to the conclusion that it was cheaper and easier to buy one already made from my local tackle supplier.... although there is a certain amount of pride that goes along with building it yourself [smiley=1-biggrin.gif] good luck and post some pics when and if you do


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Anyone know where I could come across a green pin legally? How much?


----------



## david_kohler (Jun 29, 2009)

> Anyone know where I could come across a green pin legally? How much?


I know I suggested it, so I looked it up and OUCH 100 bucks for a set on 9.  If you find a bunch of guys to chip in it would be worth it.  Haven't been able to find someone willing to sell just one yet.  I'd be one of the nine.

edit: Just found this place
http://www.reliableracing.com/detail.cfm?edp=10792216
13.50 plus shipping


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

I hate myself for saying this, but go to some yard sales on Saturday mornings and find a solid glass fishing pole missing most of the guides. You will likely have to come up with $1.65 and do some refurbishing and guide removal. If you get a stiff one (the larger tip diameter the better) it will work just fine.

Yep, I did it and it was fun, sort of. Ran into an old granny that went to Jr. High with me.

Best regards,
Frank_S


----------



## justindfish (Dec 5, 2008)

you can find the rods you need here.

http://www.mgs4u.com/fiberglass-tube-rod.htm

They also have tubes that push poles can be made of.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

i just bought another one today , is a 7' er made by moon lighter. paid 69 bucks then got 15% off that


----------

